# Desolder NIC's



## Frick (Feb 12, 2010)

Is that the right term btw? Desolder?

Anyway.

I recently bought about 140 PCI network cards for about $5 D) and figured I can use them for solder practice. But well.. The joints are TINY. No suprise really, but I was just wondering what the best way to desolder such things as the socket on the picture below is, without damaging it.







I have some solder wick (is it really called that?), but it's not very effective when the joints are so small. Or the wick is too big.

Anyway, suggestions are hugely appreciated! 

EDIT: I have some experience but not a lot. I know how to solder, but I'm not very good at it (yet ).


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 12, 2010)

Solder sucker...really called that? Yes.  Or real name is Vacuum Desoldering Tool.

It is out of stock at radio shack, but they probably have them at the local store or some other retailer will have them.

It works.  Get the solder flowing and suck!

Or, if you are going to do 140 cards, you might want something like these.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2010)

I have one of those too.. But mine is pretty huge, so I'm not sure it'll work. Will try though! 

Oh, and I actually have a station. It was like $30 though, so it's not very good. I can choose temps though, ranging from yellow to red. That's right, there's no indication how warm it actually gets. It is annoying, but it works for now.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 12, 2010)

the best way i've found to desolder stuff is to heat the leg (not the solder) of the item your trying to get out, then when its warmed up very lightly move down to the solder keeping your soldering pump in hand, once it melts immediately put your pump on the solder and suck it up, if you buy a quality soldering pump you dont even need to worry about the tip melting even with direct contact to the iorn.

this is the pump that i use to re-tin laptop jacks at work the tip of it doesn't melt even with direct contact


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2010)

You're absolutely right by practicing on junk.  I was going to hard mod my old 9800 and practiced removing those tiny capacitors (the ones about the size of a pinhead).  Took quite a few experiments to get the right technique, thanks to some old dell motherboards and HDD PCB's I scrounged up.

The clamp stations help too - sometimes you need 3 or 4 hands at a time, not to mention a good pair of magnifying glasses.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> You're absolutely right by practicing on junk.  I was going to hard mod my old 9800 and practiced removing those tiny capacitors (the ones about the size of a pinhead).  Took quite a few experiments to get the right technique, thanks to some old dell motherboards and HDD PCB's I scrounged up.
> 
> The clamp stations help too - sometimes you need 3 or 4 hands at a time, not to mention a good pair of magnifying glasses.



or a friend that isnt afraid of iorns


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> or a friend that isnt afraid of iorns



Hell I know some chicks that are into that sort of thing


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2010)

"Honey, why don't you slip into something ... more comfortable."






That would actually be kinda hot.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 12, 2010)

Frick said:


> "Honey, why don't you slip into something ... more comfortable."
> 
> http://us-forge.com/images/Assorted usf images for Web/helmet hammer and gloves.JPG
> 
> That would actually be kinda hot.



Flashdance......


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 12, 2010)

Some further suggestions:  TBH, desoldering components on PCBs can be a PITA - too little heat from the gun/iron, and it won't liquify the solder (but could torch components) . . . too much heat, and you could potentially damage the board.

Using a wick I've found to be the best option - the vacuum pump only tends to help with a ton of solder that needs to be removed.  Some other tools I've found to be quite handy: A good set of different size tweezers (or locking tweezers), small electrical pliers and cutters, some small picks (i.e. dentist picks), a selection of sewing needles, a silver pen (for serious eff-ups) . . .

But, honestly, the only really good way to remove a component without risking serious damage to the PCB is to take a pair of terminal cutters, and cut each leg of the component . . . from there, use the wick to remove the remaining solder and remove the component leg - or, if the component is posted through the PCB, use a needle or pick to gently push the rest of the leg through the hole, while heating the solder.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2010)

Frick said:


> "Honey, why don't you slip into something ... more comfortable."
> 
> http://us-forge.com/images/Assorted usf images for Web/helmet hammer and gloves.JPG
> 
> That would actually be kinda hot.



OMG that's funny.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 12, 2010)

if i've had to solder small stuff in the past i've used a file (to file down the tip so it's small enough ) and also used a stanley knife blade (sometimes to stop the tracks joining,  and also to desolder things which is more tricky 
surface mounted stuff is always a pain to remove without it dropping to bits but it can be done


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> View attachment 33214 if i've had to solder small stuff in the past i've used a file (to file down the tip so it's small enough ) and also used a stanley knife blade (sometimes to stop the tracks joining,  and also to desolder things which is more tricky
> surface mounted stuff is always a pain to remove without it dropping to bits but it can be done



Yes.  Really fine tip tweezers are your friend as well.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 13, 2010)

I use a heat gun (looks like a big blow dryer)

Trying to remove something with multiple pins like that is almost impossible.(the solder usually carries all the way through the PCB)


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Or, if you are going to do 140 cards, you might want something like these.



Ohh, a DEsoldering station. I thought you pointed me to solder stations first. Thanks!



MKmods said:


> I use a heat gun (looks like a big blow dryer)



Yeah, I guy I helped out a bit did something like that (but it was really a gas solder station I believe, ok it was just a small hot air gun, I'm VERY tired), looked very simple. Do you use them big heat guns? Wouldn't that hurt the component?

Anyway, looks like I've got some shopping to do. I'm out of money now though (ok not entirely, but I have to eat too), so it'll be in two weeks. Sigh.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 13, 2010)

I use a  $40 gun from Home depot (adjustable heat and fan speed) They come with different tips to make it easier.
Harbor freight has one for under $10 though..

If you just slam the circuit board with a ton of heat yep it frys it..But if you are careful and learn to use the heat to your benefit it can be used quite successfully.

Every time I ruin a mobo I use the heat gun to remove all the slots, connectors for my experiments. Since you have a bunch of them to play with give it a try, the more you do the better/easier it should be..


----------

